# OHIO 2021 Morel Posts & Spring Posts



## sb

*Let's get the OHIO Spring MORELS postings going.*

I'll have to confess I'm beginning to think of my early spots and potential early locations already.


----------



## sb

This was April 3 of last year.
I uncovered these at a 'honey hole tree' and my pointing finger of glove is to right.


----------



## sb

These first Black Morels were from April 5 of last year.
It feels great to look at these again and post them, but it reminds me that I probably have 5 weeks yet!! Waaaa!


----------



## gutterman

I hear ya sb I’m ready been thinking about morels for weeks! I found 17 blacks April 1st last year and was hoping for March morels this year for first time ever for me in northern Ohio but with a bunch of snow on the ground it’s gonna push things back a bit. Happy hunting!


----------



## shroomsearcher

May I make a suggestion? It would be nice to see when finds are actually posted to know in what part of the state they were found. Just a general idea like SW OH, southern OH, NW OH would be nice. I start out looking to see finds posted in the southern states just to follow the progressions northward. I'm in NE OH, and we're about the last to get going around here.


----------



## sb

Excellent idea shroomsearcher.

1. The morel white babies, above, April 3, were in Hocking County, SE OH.
I knew to pull away the leaves to look for them because the prior year I found that tree with 90+ hollow Morel Stubs where someone found it first and got them all!! I determined to visit that tree a month earlier the next year -- it worked.

2. The nice Black Morels, April 5, were from Franklin County, Central OH. They were from within the city limits of Columbus. The creek bank had a South face with about a 30 degree slope -- therefore presenting a great sun warming orientation for early finds. The ground temp heat sink effect of in-the-city I had attempted to quantify in a prior year (2012) and it seemed to be worth about +2.1 degrees farenheight.

Sooo . . . does that mean Go to the big City microniches to find early Morels? Ha!!

3. Great hunting to all!!


----------



## River Birch Run

So what type of habitat do you guys find blacks in. I have yet to find one. I pushed hard last yr when they popped and never found a single one. Clearly i'm looking in the wrong area's, cause I killed the grays and yellows. I'm in North Central OH.


----------



## gutterman

I find blacks in stands of tulip poplar and ash. Also find yellows in the same areas. I find my morels in north central Ohio as well...


----------



## shroomsearcher

Basically, all of our Ash trees have died here due to the borer. And they went quick! I checked closely around them when they got into trouble, thinking that might bring about a flush, like it did with the elms. No luck! And we don't really have "stands" of Tulip Trees, just isolated ones here and there. At least that's what I've found. 

And, as far as the Ohio Division of Forestry goes, there are no such things as "poplar" trees in this state. Tulip "poplars" are Tulip Trees. The other trees that people call "poplar" are really Dogtooth and Bigtooth Aspen. Still, I guess that blacks can grow around them, but I have never found any substantial numbers of them in my area.


----------



## gutterman

Yes tulip trees are actually part of the magnolia family. But that’s what they go by tulip poplar or yellow poplar though


----------



## gutterman




----------



## gutterman

In Michigan yes big tooth aspen and dogtooth are called “popple” not poplar trees by the locals and they do find lots of blacks around them


----------



## gutterman

Shroomseacher you ever hunt Mohican state forest? Specifically around the state park area down in the area around the covered bridge? Just down from the pleasant hill dam along the river? There are stands of tulip poplars in that area and they produce blacks and giant yellows. Also a lot of big sycamores that will have morels growing in the spider roots as I call them. I don’t get that way to hunt much anymore haven’t been for last 4-5 years but used to take family there and say see that tree 50 yards away go look bet you there’s morels and there always was! They were always amazed. You can spot tulip trees from a distance in variety of ways. They are the tallest and straightest trees in the woods for one. For another when they pop there buds in the trees there leaves are a much brighter green than other trees colors. Very noticeable once you get the hang of it.


----------



## sb

I'd like to have something to add, but -- truth be told -- I have only one spot for black morels in Central OH (city limits) and I've found them there every year without fail for 7 years in a row.

The interesting thing was that last year, I went over the same area several times and every time I found more. Thinking I had surely found all of them, I then moved on and upon returning downstream, to leave, I found more black morels again than the first time and the 3 traverses of the same bank area!!!

This keeps me humble. I'm just a "learner"! Maybe I should go back to crawling on the ground?


----------



## gutterman

sb said:


> I'd like to have something to add, but -- truth be told -- I have only one spot for black morels in Central OH (city limits) and I've found them there every year without fail for 7 years in a row.
> 
> The interesting thing was that last year, I went over the same area several times and every time I found more. Thinking I had surely found all of them, I then moved on and upon returning downstream, to leave, I found more black morels again than the first time and the 3 traverses of the same bank area!!!
> 
> This keeps me humble. I'm just a "learner"! Maybe I should go back to crawling on the ground?


To be honest the blacks I find are the same way. I walk over the same area repeatedly in the same steps and there’s always fresh pops. It’s only a area maybe 5-10 acres and find loads of them walking it over and over. They hide very well in the leaf cover


----------



## River Birch Run

My hunting grounds, just have a hand full of tulips .


----------



## shroomsearcher

gutterman said:


> Shroomseacher you ever hunt Mohican state forest? Specifically around the state park area down in the area around the covered bridge? Just down from the pleasant hill dam along the river? There are stands of tulip poplars in that area and they produce blacks and giant yellows. Also a lot of big sycamores that will have morels growing in the spider roots as I call them. I don’t get that way to hunt much anymore haven’t been for last 4-5 years but used to take family there and say see that tree 50 yards away go look bet you there’s morels and there always was! They were always amazed. You can spot tulip trees from a distance in variety of ways. They are the tallest and straightest trees in the woods for one. For another when they pop there buds in the trees there leaves are a much brighter green than other trees colors. Very noticeable once you get the hang of it.


Never hunted that far afield, but maybe a road trip would be in order this year. A few years back, I found a big gang of yellows under a tree that I couldn't identify at first. At least when I was standing close to it. Couldn't identify the lower bark, and looking at the upper part of the tree the sky was too bright for me to really make anything out. But, it's not far from a power line, so once I finished I walked out there and looked at the tree. It was a sycamore! This was the first, and only, time I had ever found morels near one. Maybe that's because it is the ONLY sycamore in the area. And it is on high ground, nowhere near lowland fertile soil or watercourse, which is where you normally find sycamores.



sb said:


> I'd like to have something to add, but -- truth be told -- I have only one spot for black morels in Central OH (city limits) and I've found them there every year without fail for 7 years in a row.
> 
> The interesting thing was that last year, I went over the same area several times and every time I found more. Thinking I had surely found all of them, I then moved on and upon returning downstream, to leave, I found more black morels again than the first time and the 3 traverses of the same bank area!!!
> 
> This keeps me humble. I'm just a "learner"! Maybe I should go back to crawling on the ground?


The first morels I ever found took 3 looks at the exact same patch of ground! I had an elm that I thought was prime even though I was a rookie. On my first look the some of the ground near the elm was covered with little brown mushrooms. The second time I visited, the lbm's had died back and nothing was growing there. My third time in the area I thought about not going in there, figuring the place was a bust. But it only takes 10 minutes round trip to walk in and out, so what the heck! I found 22 yellows in an area about 12'x12'.

It can pay to go back over old ground.


----------



## Zabz

*ooooOoohhh yeah. The first time the temperature hits mid 50s the wheels start turning! Last year was great, can't wait!

Every year I wear myself out trying to be the early bird. This year I'm just letting it happen and see where it goes.*


----------



## Mike J Taylor

gutterman said:


> Shroomseacher you ever hunt Mohican state forest? Specifically around the state park area down in the area around the covered bridge? Just down from the pleasant hill dam along the river? There are stands of tulip poplars in that area and they produce blacks and giant yellows. Also a lot of big sycamores that will have morels growing in the spider roots as I call them. I don’t get that way to hunt much anymore haven’t been for last 4-5 years but used to take family there and say see that tree 50 yards away go look bet you there’s morels and there always was! They were always amazed. You can spot tulip trees from a distance in variety of ways. They are the tallest and straightest trees in the woods for one. For another when they pop there buds in the trees there leaves are a much brighter green than other trees colors. Very noticeable once you get the hang of it.


I agree with everything that was said above! I have been hunting this area (as above) for over 50 years and always find blacks, right after the V.B. (Church Steeples) between April 1 and April 15th. This area use to have all varieties and was very plentiful in yield. Due to logging, private property restrictions and more hunters and find that you need to hunt long and hard to find a good yield now-a-days! Also, the weather has been a lot cooler the past 10 years or so.


----------



## gutterman

Mike J Taylor said:


> I agree with everything that was said above! I have been hunting this area (as above) for over 50 years and always find blacks, right after the V.B. (Church Steeples) between April 1 and April 15th. This area use to have all varieties and was very plentiful in yield. Due to logging, private property restrictions and more hunters and find that you need to hunt long and hard to find a good yield now-a-days! Also, the weather has been a lot cooler the past 10 years or so.


Yes it is a very good area to hunt with hillsides full of tulip trees. Sycamores everywhere. Also it is hunted hard. Especially by the Amish....have seen many a horse and buggy and straw hats pushing drives like they were deer hunting lol. Still can find quite a few though if you get there early early morning and know where to look


----------



## Nasan

Looks like ground temperatures in Ohio hit in the high 40s yesterday. Haven’t had rain in a long time though prior to last night. Anyone think maybe after last night’s rainfall we might see a morel pop up?


----------



## sb

Thanks, Nasan.
I checked my back yard moments ago, here in Central OH, Franklin County and it was 51 degrees F at 2" depth.
Hmmm. I think I'll check first find temps from past years.


----------



## gutterman

I start to find blacks when ground temp hits 46 degrees for five days at 4” soil depth. That’s when I start looking and hasn’t failed me yet. Greys will pop in low 50s range and yellows until it reaches 60 degrees after that the ones up will burn up and no more fruiting occurs. The lack of precipitation does concern me this year. We are three inches behind compared to a year ago today in area I hunt and the rain they were calling for yesterday pretty much missed us.


----------



## shroomsearcher

We got about a 10 minute rain yesterday PM. Barely enough to settle the dust. Up here in NE OH, we still have time. I've found them as late as May 23. Never earlier than late April. Soil temps won't stay warm up here. Going down into the 20's tonight.


----------



## Zabz

Anyone get into looking for Enoki?


----------



## River Birch Run

Zabz said:


> Anyone get into looking for Enoki?


Nope, I have taken Oysters while scouting out morel area's, and lion's main.

Such a nice week out gets you all juiced up, looks like more crummy weather coming next week. At least will get rain to keep things moist. The wind really dried things up quick here.


----------



## Southenhunter

Nasan said:


> Looks like ground temperatures in Ohio hit in the high 40s yesterday. Haven’t had rain in a long time though prior to last night. Anyone think maybe after last night’s rainfall we might see a morel pop up?


I’m going to search a few spots in south central Ohio on monday I will be about two weeks earlier than I have found them


----------



## jashroomer

We all are looking for the holy grail of morels; and all we need to know is in these past threads and our own experience, by the way all my last posts are from the beach drunk so be kind


----------



## River Birch Run

Looking like next week is going to be in the 60's!!!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Last night and tonight still going down to the mid 20's, so that's keeping the ground cold. Be a while before I look for them up here.


----------



## Zabz

Yeah the daffodils haven't even shown up yet. Typically looking at 2-3 weeks after those pop before I start finding any.


----------



## Nasan

I found some last year in the last weekend in March in Southern Ohio. It had been warm that week, and I think we had lots of rain. I’m looking around this weekend!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Took a soil temp reading today at 2 PM in a spot in my back yard that gets all day sun. Temp toggled back and forth between 46 and 47 degrees. We still have a way to go up here in NE OH.


----------



## thunter

River Birch Run said:


> So what type of habitat do you guys find blacks in. I have yet to find one. I pushed hard last yr when they popped and never found a single one. Clearly i'm looking in the wrong area's, cause I killed the grays and yellows. I'm in North Central OH.


What type terrain are you hunting? Im mostly in deep ravine type areas, old age timber, good amount of tulip trees, but other hardwoods mixed in as well, hillsides of almost pure tulips trees don't produce well for me, for whatever reason. Hunt the cool side of the hills, look up high, they'll come up there first and produce lower as the season progresses and temps are right lower down the slope. I have hillsides that I've been picking for 15 years, some years better than others depending on the weather, but they are there every year...it's been my experience that if you can locate a good patch of blacks you'll find other varieties there as well, blacks are very picky, if they'll grow there, so will others. 
My days of aimlessly walking around are over, I know where they prefer to grow in my area, so I look to my topo, pick specific hillsides and walk, not hunt, straight to them, if nothing is there I move on to the next one. Half or more of the battle is eliminating most of the woods. Most of my spots are not close to roads, some are 3 miles from where I park and or rough hikes to get to them.... Good luck.


----------



## River Birch Run

It's flat land here, only revines here are on the river. It's all patch woods the biggest I have is about 30 acres. Most tulip poplars I have is a group of 4 in one woods, didn't find any kept checking it last yr. I do have a few woods with hickery goves. Most of my woods are oak and and maple. I've found a few new places to look this yr for blacks hope I get lucky. I know if I can just find one spot I will find more. Just have to figure out what they like here. Thanks for you input.


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Just got an update that ground temps have been above 53 degrees the prior 5 days. Group thoughts on how quick morels start popping here in SW Ohio? Best of luck this season to all.


----------



## River Birch Run

I'm in central OH, Ramps are up. Even had a handful big enough to pick. I just cut the leaves off and cook with them.


----------



## shroomsearcher

My buddy communicates with some ramp groups on Facebook. Many of them practice the same thing you do River, they only take the tops. Once you dig the bulbs out of the ground, that spot is done! And it takes a long time to grow ramps. I have a spot that has more ramps than you can shake a stick at! I swear I could haul out a wheelbarrow full every day for a month and not put a dent in it1

Then I think honestly and have to admit that it would be a dent, but a small one. Bigger problem is it's in a county metropark where "gathering" is forbidden. So I have to be a little "stealthy" with my ramp endeavors. And also with my chicken, chanterelle, oyster and hen endeavors!


----------



## River Birch Run

LOL I didn't even know what they were eatable till last yr. Tried them and really liked them. I hunt all private land and have a woods that 3/4 of the floor is covered. I live on a river and there are a few small patches that takes me 10 min to run down too for fresh samples for dinner. Had chanterelle's for the 1st time too last yr and loved them. I have a woods that they pop as far as the eye can see. I found them past prime but got enough good ones to sample. By far my favorite shroom.


----------



## shroomsearcher

My buddy took me turkey hunting at his friend's farm where I first thought I found ramps! I did not. They were some sort of wild onion I guess! Onion is what they tasted like. Then I learned what ramps really were and went on the hunt for them. I've found spots in that park where they grow until they are out of sight! Found them at the other end of the road miles away! And I've continued to find them in all parts of the park. Just found another big patch last year! But a park road goes right by it and I can't pick there! 

Instead of outlawing gathering, I think the metroparks should offer classes on it! I'd volunteer to be an instructor!


----------



## dstormm

Was hoping to get lucky finding some early season blacks in the city (Columbus) but no such luck. I did however stumble upon a patch of some ramps—an excellent consolation prize!


----------



## thunter

Gonna give Scioto Co a look Monday, found my first taste on 4-7 last season and feel like it's been a warmer March this year than last, most of those (blacks) I found that early last year were mature. I'll pluck the eating size ones and cover the smallies for next trip. As warm as next week is supposed to get I don't think these next few nights will be much of a setback. I'm thinking my south central areas will be worth hiking in to by the end of next week, should for sure be on after that, just keeping my fingers crossed we do not get a two week long cold snap mid April, as we did last year... Good luck to all


----------



## jimwas98

I near Akron and talking snow and 31° tomorrow
O


----------



## Mjv

Southenhunter said:


> I’m going to search a few spots in south central Ohio on monday I will be about two weeks earlier than I have found them


I checked a few of my spots this week. No morel action yet in NE Ohio. Ramps are coming in nice though.


----------



## Nasan

I checked this past weekend in some of my spots. No luck, but it’s been dry. Trying again this weekend but I not optimistic.


----------



## shroomsearcher

2 days in a row I woke up to snow cover and temps in the low 20's! The only positives to report are the Forsythia starting to bloom, and the snow put at least a little moisture in the soil.


----------



## River Birch Run

I check three woods yesterday other than were the swamps are it's bone dry. Did see a couple of may apples just starting to poke out of the ground. Only fungi I have seen at all were a couple of cups here and there. The river bottom did have much more green this week than last.


----------



## gutterman

Picked 6 today enough for a sandwich haha and left some others to grow and if we get rain spots gonna explode I believe. Ground temp was 49-50 in the couple spots I checked. Good news the morels are starting here in far north central Ohio. Bad news it’s drier than a popcorn fart in the woods and the ones I picked to were already drying out due to lack of ground moisture. We’re 5” behind last year and 3” behind two years ago in precipitation in the area I’m hunting. I’m gonna give it til Wednesday Thursday and look again and hopefully we get the rain there calling for.


----------



## Thru hiker

gutterman said:


> Picked 6 today enough for a sandwich haha and left some others to grow and if we get rain spots gonna explode I believe. Ground temp was 49-50 in the couple spots I checked. Good news the morels are starting here in far north central Ohio. Bad news it’s drier than a popcorn fart in the woods and the ones I picked to were already drying out due to lack of ground moisture. We’re 5” behind last year and 3” behind two years ago in precipitation in the area I’m hunting. I’m gonna give it til Wednesday Thursday and look again and hopefully we get the rain there calling for.
> View attachment 37302
> View attachment 37303
> View attachment 37304


----------



## Thru hiker

That's a good feeling breaking the ice for a new year. Best of luck everyone.


----------



## Nasan

Glad to see you got some Gutterman!


----------



## sharpsbarn99

Glad to see some early finds in Ohio! Going out for a first look on Saturday. Here's hoping the rain comes to Clermont County. Have a great season, everyone


----------



## Joe88

Its that time of year folks..my early finds today, champaign county ohio..


----------



## Joe88

Growin but Need more rain..todays pic on the left..anyone else got some pics?😍


----------



## Jd elm

Joe88 said:


> Growin but Need more rain..todays pic on the left..anyone else got some pics?😍
> View attachment 37429


Great pics hope to share some tomorrow


----------



## guff76

Joe88 said:


> Its that time of year folks..my early finds today, champaign county ohio..
> View attachment 37405
> View attachment 37406


Yea I'd definitely say those early. Damn good eye for seeing those. That's my biggest fear that I'm walking on the little baby ones


----------



## SouthernOhiohills

My sister called and said her son found almost 200 grays and whites in a river bottom yesterday (4/9/21). They always seem to come there first. Ross county


----------



## PatriotBlaine

I just bought 26 acres near














r Newton Falls, it's pretty wet in some parts. My nephew was at the property yesterday and found these:


----------



## Joe88

Where is everyone this year? 😥


----------



## thehuntress

Our first finds of the year at a new spot in Fairfield County. They were hard to spot.


----------



## shroomsrus

Nice ones! I did my picks on the stove too!


----------



## shroomsrus

Highland County


----------



## shroomsrus




----------



## Sasquatchhungry

shroomsrus said:


> View attachment 37494


What county?


----------



## Sasquatchhungry

shroomsrus said:


> Highland County


Just wondering if I should go out and look Allen county Ohio


----------



## shroomsearcher

Good that they are starting to hit here. We finally got a decent rainfall late last evening, early this morning. Only thing is I'll have to cut the grass before I can get out and hunt. Sheesh! Just getting to mid-April and I have to cut the grass already!


----------



## the shroominator

Found a nice little patch of blacks this evening on a hunch. Southwest portage county


----------



## Steve3

New Richmond OHio found 1 after 4 hrs. Hunting over the weekend.. this rain should help I think, but I visited all my best places from last years.. searching every day!


----------



## Steve3

shroomsrus said:


> Nice ones! I did my picks on the stove too!
> View attachment 37493


So jealous


----------



## JBwoodsman

All Ive come up with for about twenty hours of walking. Northeast Ohio four or five different places. Everything seems dry still even after the weekend rains!


----------



## Steve3

Found 4 this morning- going back out shortly


----------



## dstormm

Have also not been finding much fungi, but for whatever reason I cannot stop finding ramps! Found morels last season and no ramps, god I hope that isn’t flipped this season lol


----------



## Jeff Roberts

JBwoodsman said:


> View attachment 37545
> View attachment 37546
> View attachment 37547
> 
> All Ive come up with for about twenty hours of walking. Northeast Ohio four or five different places. Everything seems dry still even after the weekend rains!





JBwoodsman said:


> View attachment 37545
> View attachment 37546
> View attachment 37547
> 
> All Ive come up with for about twenty hours of walking. Northeast Ohio four or five different places. Everything seems dry still even after the weekend rains!


Be careful! I believe several of those pics are False Morels - which are not safe to eat. What Is a False Morel Mushroom?


----------



## JBwoodsman

Jeff Roberts you are correct the first two are fasle morels. Still standing in the spots i found them.


----------



## hugh

we found some young ones in central OH around dead elm


----------



## Steve3

dstormm said:


> Have also not been finding much fungi, but for whatever reason I cannot stop finding ramps! Found morels last season and no ramps, god I hope that isn’t flipped this season lol


Sorry, newbie here.. what’s a ramp?


----------



## gutterman

Blacks are coming up SLOW this year. Where as the last two years I’ve had over 50 blacks picked by now I have only picked 9 total so far. A lot of very smalls just starting so be careful if you go out I found one black kicked over today...Woods seems right moisture seems about right now with the recent rains. Watching a lot of fresh popped blacks I found will be giving em a few days and check back in on em. No greys yellows or half frees up in any of my usual local spots yet either.


----------



## Joe88

shroomsrus said:


> View attachment 37494


Your in the big yellas already???🤯


----------



## Joe88

Dont know if you all can tell from the pics but those 2 made a big jump in the last couple days, ill pick my first batch including these 2 in a few more days...running out of patience and getting hungry, happy hunting all


----------



## sb

JBwoodsman - I was going to post pics of the false morel & black devils urn mushrooms I found in Hocking County today . . . but after seeing your pics of same I just decided to say "ditto"


----------



## Allenb1984

Not bad for day one 4/12/21


----------



## IrishTrish

I finally had a chance to go out Saturday. No luck. Unfortunately many of my areas we pretty dry. Hoping to get back out there this afternoon!! Happy hunting all!!


----------



## JBwoodsman

sb said:


> JBwoodsman - I was going to post pics of the false morel & black devils urn mushrooms I found in Hocking County today . . . but after seeing your pics of same I just decided to say "ditto"


I just hope its not a bad sign, as I found tulips and half frees in almost the exact same spots last year!


----------



## sharpsbarn99

Happy to be finding some in Clermont County. I picked a few of the larger ones, but left most to grow. Based on last year's haul on the same weekend, I'd say where about a week behind. If this weather keeps up, I expect to be finding big yellows well into May down here. Traveling to Lake Cumberland on Saturday, and gonna morel hunt our way home. I'll be sure to share any epic finds. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## shroomsearcher

JBwoodsman said:


> I just hope its not a bad sign, as I found tulips and half frees in almost the exact same spots last year!


You can not always tell. Early in my morel hunting career I had a dying elm that looked to be a prime candidate. First year, no morels near it. In fact, no mushrooms of any kind. Second year, I check the tree and the ground near it is carpeted with LBM's! Next time out I was going to skip that spot, and then thought about it. No mushrooms at all the year before, but a week ago there were lots of them. Heck, it's only a 15 minute round trip hike just to have a look. So, I go down there, all the LBM's are gone, and I found about 20 morels in their place. Next time I checked, the LBM's were back.


----------



## gutterman

36 blacks today from one spot. Half frees just poking thru dirt in another. Far North central ohio


----------



## shroomsearcher

Are you finding some of those near black walnut trees? That sure looks like a black walnut hull near the morel in your last pic! I understood black walnut kind of "poisons" the soil around it to eliminate competition.


----------



## gutterman

shroomsearcher said:


> Are you finding some of those near black walnut trees? That sure looks like a black walnut hull near the morel in your last pic! I understood black walnut kind of "poisons" the soil around it to eliminate competition.


Yes the one area I hunt where that picture is taken is walnut, cherry, pines mostly . A few elm and ash mixed in. Mostly a scrub brush type area no real big trees and overgrown with thorns vines etc.


----------



## jimwas98

A little of Stark county yesterday but no for me. Gotta be soon. Weather so much better than last few years.


----------



## mmh

hugh said:


> we found some young ones in central OH around dead elm


When you say "found some young ones" are you referring to the Morels or the "young one in your avatar? LOL


----------



## mmh

shroomsearcher said:


> You can not always tell. Early in my morel hunting career I had a dying elm that looked to be a prime candidate. First year, no morels near it. In fact, no mushrooms of any kind. Second year, I check the tree and the ground near it is carpeted with LBM's! Next time out I was going to skip that spot, and then thought about it. No mushrooms at all the year before, but a week ago there were lots of them. Heck, it's only a 15 minute round trip hike just to have a look. So, I go down there, all the LBM's are gone, and I found about 20 morels in their place. Next time I checked, the LBM's were back.


Hard to ignore an Elm even if it is out of the way. Years ago my wife and I were coming out of a woods from a different direction that we went in. She came across an Elm that had two patches that were both a bit larger than a Frisbee full of very small dried out yellows, we stopped counting at 100.
There is no other reason to go to that area of the woods. She can no longer climb the hills to get there but I check it every year when we are in that area and it usually produces a fair amount but not the dream of 100 plus keepers. Good luck this year.


----------



## hugh

we found about a dozen grays/ yellows plus a few half-frees and tulips mostly around dead elm today southwest of columbus


----------



## shroomsearcher

gutterman said:


> Yes the one area I hunt where that picture is taken is walnut, cherry, pines mostly . A few elm and ash mixed in. Mostly a scrub brush type area no real big trees and overgrown with thorns vines etc.


Sounds like a lot of my fish & game club. I've never gone out this early for morels, but then I've never found a black morel either, so it's kind of on my bucket list. I'll keep your post in my mind when I'm out there on Friday.


----------



## thunter

today... Scioto county... First taste
Found 10x as much by this time last season in same areas, hitting hocking co tomorrow and will make first trek of season into some of our favorite honey holes


----------



## Bullshroomer

Sandusky County this morning


----------



## Bullshroomer




----------



## Bullshroomer

Sandusky County on Sunday 4/11/21


----------



## gregorymon

Allenb1984 said:


> Not bad for day one 4/12/21
> View attachment 37595


Looks like a REALLY nice haul! What part of the state are you hunting? I'm in Franklin county. Found several tiny blacks (?) last week in a regular area where I find yellows. Only 4 yellows this week (Tuesday). All partiallt eaten by bugs(?). Will be back out Saturday. 🤞🍄


----------



## Bowtie

Found a few yesterday in seneca county.


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Couple of small ones here in Butler County. Way behind in last years numbers. Base of a live hickory tree. Very few half free morels this year which is very uncharacteristic.


----------



## thunter

Hocking co today


----------



## thehuntress

It’s still early in our spots in Muskingum County, disappointing after findIng more in Fairfield county already. Has anyone ever eaten fiddle heads? Thought I would try something new.


----------



## bluetick1921

First finds today


----------



## bluetick1921

thehuntress said:


> It’s still early in our spots in Muskingum County, disappointing after findIng more in Fairfield county already. Has anyone ever eaten fiddle heads? Thought I would try something new.
> View attachment 37710


What are the green things i have seen them


----------



## morelsxs

thehuntress said:


> It’s still early in our spots in Muskingum County, disappointing after findIng more in Fairfield county already. Has anyone ever eaten fiddle heads? Thought I would try something new.
> View attachment 37710


Those are not ostrich ferns! Fiddle heads from the Ostrich fern are bright green, smooth and have a deep U shape somewhat like celery. Please do additional research before consuming . . .


----------



## John Wasko

My wife and I ate some fiddle ferns last year but those don’t appear to be them. We boiled the fiddle ferns and then pan fried. They had an asparagus type taste to them. We really liked them. The attached pic is exactly what we ate! Be cautious!





thehuntress said:


> It’s still early in our spots in Muskingum County, disappointing after findIng more in Fairfield county already. Has anyone ever eaten fiddle heads? Thought I would try something new.
> View attachment 37710


----------



## morelsxs

This is rather long (somewhat dry) but is great for identification re: Ostrich fiddleheads. There is a ton of other information re: planting, harvesting, cooking, foodborn illnesses, marketing, eating other ferns and more. Some info specific to the state of Maine. 


NTFP Series: The Incredible Edible Ostrich Fern


Hope this helps.


----------



## Zabz

Yeah need that papery brown stuff and the U shape stalk


----------



## hugh

I found a nice mess of large blacks around hickory today south of columbus


----------



## sb

*Franklin County - Central OH*

Today, Friday I found my first nice mess of Black Morels in a spot that has made me smile for 9 years in a row now!!




























*Happy Hunting Everyone.*


----------



## sb

hugh said:


> I found a nice mess of large blacks around hickory today south of columbus



Great Pics, Hugh!!


----------



## RaeV

shroomsearcher said:


> May I make a suggestion? It would be nice to see when finds are actually posted to know in what part of the state they were found. Just a general idea like SW OH, southern OH, NW OH would be nice. I start out looking to see finds posted in the southern states just to follow the progressions northward. I'm in NE OH, and we're about the last to get going around here.





thunter said:


> Hocking co today
> View attachment 37711





thunter said:


> Hocking co today
> View attachment 37711


----------



## RaeV

Second mess. Adams County, Ohio.


----------



## thehuntress

thehuntress said:


> It’s still early in our spots in Muskingum County, disappointing after findIng more in Fairfield county already. Has anyone ever eaten fiddle heads? Thought I would try something new.
> View attachment 37710





morelsxs said:


> Those are not ostrich ferns! Fiddle heads from the Ostrich fern are bright green, smooth and have a deep U shape somewhat like celery. Please do additional research before consuming . . .


Thanks! I think I will throw them out and stick with morels and ramps which I know.


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Little more luck in Butler county today


----------



## shroomsearcher

hugh said:


> I found a nice mess of large blacks around hickory today south of columbus
> View attachment 37747
> View attachment 37748





sb said:


> *Franklin County - Central OH*
> 
> Today, Friday I found my first nice mess of Black Morels in a spot that has made me smile for 9 years in a row now!!
> 
> View attachment 37749
> 
> 
> View attachment 37750
> 
> 
> View attachment 37751
> 
> 
> *Happy Hunting Everyone.*


I love seeing posts like this. It means that it's exactly like I expected. That up here in NE Ohio, I was going out too early to expect to find anything. Still, it was nice to get out for a walk just to see what the woods were like. Care to describe the environment that you found those blacks in?


----------



## jpfootball57

Found a handful of small yellows in Brown county. Just starting to pop in my spots. Gave them all a nice leaf blanket for the upcoming week. So if anyone finds small morels in Brown county please kindly cover them back up so I can pick them later 😉. Still came home with a mess of oysters and ramps to salvage the day


----------



## Nasan

PatriotBlaine said:


> I just bought 26 acres near
> View attachment 37453
> View attachment 37482
> r Newton Falls, it's pretty wet in some parts. My nephew was at the property yesterday and found these:





PatriotBlaine said:


> I just bought 26 acres near
> View attachment 37453
> View attachment 37482
> r Newton Falls, it's pretty wet in some parts. My nephew was at the property yesterday and found these:


hi! I just found a bright white morel similar to that. Are they safe to eat? I’m a beginner


----------



## sb

shroomsearcher said:


> I love seeing posts like this. It means that it's exactly like I expected. That up here in NE Ohio, I was going out too early to expect to find anything. Still, it was nice to get out for a walk just to see what the woods were like. *Care to describe the environment that you found those blacks in?*


*Shroomsearcher -- Sure*.

E-W running small tributary creek, on the sunny S-facing, tree covered bank, 5-15 ft elevation above the creek. It is a 100ft run of bank with highly tree limb-debris and leaf littered, fertile soil. As they are hard to see in this background, I go over the same area 5 times or so -- finding more each time. Very humbling to see how many I miss. 

Oh! wait . . . this is evidence that they magically pop up instantaneously!! ? (right? ha!)

One more note: there are no elms here. This spot has produced consistently for 9 years in a row.

*Happy hunting, all!*


----------



## Nasan

Just found this albino morel (I think). It fits every characteristic of a morel except it’s bright white. Hollow in the middle. Guessing it’s good to eat? Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## sb

*Today's breakfast celebration of yesterday's first finds.











Black Morels, scrambled Duck Eggs, morning-fresh chives and parsley from the garden, whole wheat toast w/Blueberry preserves and a mug of fresh coffee with molasses for sweetener.










Happy hunting - happy eating, all!*


----------



## Bryan2508

Fresh Morels
Butter for frying
Flour for breading
Fresh eggs (hours old)

cleaned morels, dried them, flour, egg wash, flour, then fry in butter.


----------



## hugh

This year I've found a bunch of blacks around shag-bark hickory. I've heard of black growing around hickory in TN and KY but never seen it here. Anyone else find blacks around hickory?


----------



## sb

Bryan2508 - Those are* impeccable quality morels*, above in your pics!! Good pics.too.


----------



## sb

Nasan said:


> Just found this albino morel (I think). It fits every characteristic of a morel except it’s bright white. Hollow in the middle. Guessing it’s good to eat? Anyone have experience with these?
> View attachment 37799


Nasan - I think you found a Morel stalk that had the head knocked off. That happens sometimes. I tink it looks like the stalk of a half-free Morel. They more commonly 'lose their heads'. Do an 'image search' for half-free morel and look at the pics.


----------



## gutterman

Good morning in the woods. 7 blacks. 20 half frees. 45 greys very nice and fresh. North central Ohio


----------



## shroomsearcher

sb said:


> *Shroomsearcher -- Sure*.
> 
> E-W running small tributary creek, on the sunny S-facing, tree covered bank, 5-15 ft elevation above the creek. It is a 100ft run of bank with highly tree limb-debris and leaf littered, fertile soil. As they are hard to see in this background, I go over the same area 5 times or so -- finding more each time. Very humbling to see how many I miss.
> 
> Oh! wait . . . this is evidence that they magically pop up instantaneously!! ? (right? ha!)
> 
> One more note: there are no elms here. This spot has produced consistently for 9 years in a row.
> 
> *Happy hunting, all!*


Something I read years ago said that if you want to hunt black morels the first thing you have to do is forget everything you know about hunting yellows! They just don't grow in the same spots! Or at the same time. 



Nasan said:


> Just found this albino morel (I think). It fits every characteristic of a morel except it’s bright white. Hollow in the middle. Guessing it’s good to eat? Anyone have experience with these?
> View attachment 37799





sb said:


> Nasan - I think you found a Morel stalk that had the head knocked off. That happens sometimes. I tink it looks like the stalk of a half-free Morel. They more commonly 'lose their heads'. Do an 'image search' for half-free morel and look at the pics.


Beat me to it. That was my thought. Or something like a deer ate the top.


----------



## RaeV

Now in our 4th mess in Adams County, Ohio. 1lb 13 oz. Niiiice variety.


----------



## sb

Gutterman -- Nice pictures!!


----------



## Zabz

Northern Summit County.

No monsters. Had to scour for these. About a week earlier than I usually find yellows, but this is a new spot for me. No Half Frees or Blacks which is weird. Weird year, hopefully the weather scheduled for Wednesday doesn't kill em all!


----------



## Steve3

Found 17 last night in Clermont County.. about a week earlier than same place last year.. hope they keep coming!


----------



## redfred

sb said:


> *Today's breakfast celebration of yesterday's first finds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 37798
> 
> 
> Black Morels, scrambled Duck Eggs, morning-fresh chives and parsley from the garden, whole wheat toast w/Blueberry preserves and a mug of fresh coffee with molasses for sweetener.
> 
> View attachment 37797
> 
> 
> Happy hunting - happy eating, all!*


Looks delicious and inspiring. How has the morel growing experiment been going??


----------



## Nasan

sb said:


> Nasan - I think you found a Morel stalk that had the head knocked off. That happens sometimes. I tink it looks like the stalk of a half-free Morel. They more commonly 'lose their heads'. Do an 'image search' for half-free morel and look at the pics.


Good call! I think that’s exactly what it is. It threw me because the stem was all wrinkly like a weird shaped morel.


----------



## hugh

I found some nice ones around elm, ash, apple and cherry today.


----------



## sb

redfred said:


> Looks delicious and inspiring. *How has the morel growing experiment been going??*


Redfred--Thanks for asking.

--basically on hold. I have still on occasion been collecting spore prints.

Somewhere I read a source I had found credible, that only 1 in 4 1 in 8, or something like that actually sporulated.

I thought about this a few days ago, as I left my 56 Black Morels on a green deck table, out in the sun after taking the pics I posted. What was there when I took the morels from the table several hours later was a statistical sampling of how many sporulated anything during that warm afternoon. The identifiable grey-white spore shadows on the green table surface showed only 6-7 prints out of 56 mushrooms.

So, maybe 1 in 10 or 10%.


----------



## bluetick1921

sb said:


> Redfred--Thanks for asking.
> 
> --basically on hold. I have still on occasion been collecting spore prints.
> 
> Somewhere I read a source I had found credible, that only 1 in 4 1 in 8, or something like that actually sporulated.
> 
> I thought about this a few days ago, as I left my 56 Black Morels on a green deck table, out in the sun after taking the pics I posted. What was there when I took the morels from the table several hours later was a statistical sampling of how many sporulated anything during that warm afternoon. The identifiable grey-white spore shadows on the green table surface showed only 6-7 prints out of 56 mushrooms.
> 
> So, maybe 1 in 10 or 10%.

















is this what you talking about prints i get these every time i put them on my tail gate every time and it takes a lot to wipe them off always thought it was weird


----------



## sb

bluetick1921 said:


> View attachment 37988
> View attachment 37988
> is this what you talking about prints i get these every time i put them on my tail gate every time and it takes a lot to wipe them off always thought it was weird


Morel Spore Prints - Yes!! Ha!


----------



## the shroominator

Tailgate spore spreading! Great way to propagate morels lol. As you drive down the road I imagine a crop duster seeding the area with morel spores.


----------



## Fowlkiller

thehuntress said:


> Thanks! I think I will throw them out and stick with morels and ramps which I know.


Good call! Glad to see you did not eat those, I’ve heard stories of folks eating the wrong fern head and the results were never good. The tell tale identifier for the ostrich fern is the concave stem going from the root ball up to the frond/fiddlehead — it resembles a rib of celery. If you do find them try to harvest half or less from each plant and go after the ones that have not yet started to unfurl or turn into a fern — they will have a brown papery material that begins to fall away as they mature/get bigger. Allowing half of the plant to grow to maturity and throw out a seed pod will help to ensure you dance a jig for many springs to come - Good luck out there. 

Cheers!


----------



## Craig Watkins

shroomsearcher said:


> Something I read years ago said that if you want to hunt black morels the first thing you have to do is forget everything you know about hunting yellows! They just don't grow in the same spots! Or at the same time.
> 
> I find this post interesting! I just found 24 morels, all within a 15' straight line. 25' into the woods from the field, facing straight east. Blacks, grays and yellows all side by side...
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it. That was my thought. Or something like a deer ate the top.


----------



## thunter

Good day in Morgan Co today







p


----------



## gutterman

Made yearly trip to southeast Ohio to honey hole with my oldest daughter and had a great day. Ended up with 141. Most were fresh. North facing hills produced best as they held shade and moisture. South facing hills also had morels but quite a few were burnt by lack of moisture. This area I hunt usually is so wet the path down the hill into it it has a stream running down thru it. Well this year it’s bone dry. I’ve never hunted this place this dry or seen it like it is crunchy. But they were there like they always are. If they get rain I may make another trip as we found 80% grays. It was sunshine and 67 degrees when we left southeast ohio. Arrived home to northwest ohio to windy, cold and 40. Crazy the difference in a 2 1/2-3 hour drive.....anywhere south of I-70 I’d be out looking hard it’s go time


----------



## shroomsearcher

I've heard Ohio described as 2 different states. There is Ohio south of I-70 and Ohio north of I-70. Another blast of cold and snow coming tonight for north of I-70.


----------



## Kokomorel

Fowlkiller said:


> Good call! Glad to see you did not eat those, I’ve heard stories of folks eating the wrong fern head and the results were never good. The tell tale identifier for the ostrich fern is the concave stem going from the root ball up to the frond/fiddlehead — it resembles a rib of celery. If you do find them try to harvest half or less from each plant and go after the ones that have not yet started to unfurl or turn into a fern — they will have a brown papery material that begins to fall away as they mature/get bigger. Allowing half of the plant to grow to maturity and throw out a seed pod will help to ensure you dance a jig for many springs to come - Good luck out there.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 38022
> View attachment 38023


Good information thanks


----------



## Kokomorel

gutterman said:


> Made yearly trip to southeast Ohio to honey hole with my oldest daughter and had a great day. Ended up with 141. Most were fresh. North facing hills produced best as they held shade and moisture. South facing hills also had morels but quite a few were burnt by lack of moisture. This area I hunt usually is so wet the path down the hill into it it has a stream running down thru it. Well this year it’s bone dry. I’ve never hunted this place this dry or seen it like it is crunchy. But they were there like they always are. If they get rain I may make another trip as we found 80% grays. It was sunshine and 67 degrees when we left southeast ohio. Arrived home to northwest ohio to windy, cold and 40. Crazy the difference in a 2 1/2-3 hour drive.....anywhere south of I-70 I’d be out looking hard it’s go time
> View attachment 38056
> View attachment 38057
> View attachment 38058
> View attachment 38059
> View attachment 38060
> View attachment 38061
> View attachment 38062
> View attachment 38063


Looks like you and your daughter had a great day glad to see it nothing better than hunting with family


----------



## JBwoodsman

Not much, but I’m on the board! Northeast Ohio high up on the hill Southeast facing. A week earlier than I found any last year.


----------



## dstormm

Has anyone ever found morels in areas especially thick with honeysuckle?? Yesterday was my second time finding them but majority were in this super thick honeysuckle patch. Many were in the last few days of being good to pick so happy to have found 
em


----------



## GraMdMa Fox

Glad you had fun and found some. I really enjoy the flavor of the grays and yellow Morels . I've been looking around the Mansfield/Mohican 
Area Ohio. Love mushroom hunting. As much as arrow heads


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

GraMdMa Fox said:


> Glad you had fun and found some. I really enjoy the flavor of the grays and yellow Morels . I've been looking around the Mansfield/Mohican
> Area Ohio. Love mushroom hunting. As much as arrow heads


Welcome to the site @GraMdMa Fox ! I Enjoy those things too! You have Fun & G'Luck to You Hunting Mushrooms & Arrowheads!


----------



## ButlerMushMan

dstormm said:


> Has anyone ever found morels in areas especially thick with honeysuckle?? Yesterday was my second time finding them but majority were in this super thick honeysuckle patch. Many were in the last few days of being good to pick so happy to have found
> em
> 
> View attachment 38074


The largest batch of tulip morels that I found last year was in a honeysuckle patch along a natural gas pipeline. The closest hardwood was a hickory tree about 15 yards away. 75+ morels in this one spot.


----------



## River Birch Run

dstormm said:


> Has anyone ever found morels in areas especially thick with honeysuckle?? Yesterday was my second time finding them but majority were in this super thick honeysuckle patch. Many were in the last few days of being good to pick so happy to have found
> em


The honeysuckle is invasive it's pretty much every where. Yes I have found morels under them, however if you look around there is more than likely an elm near by. I did notice this yr that the bigger greys were close to the base of the honeysuckle. I think because it acted like a wind break and they didn't dry out as fast as the ones on the open trails, and helped keep the frost off.


----------



## River Birch Run




----------



## River Birch Run

Picked a few I was letting grow, I figured after the snow melted the cold would get to them. I did leave a few babies, to see what they would do. I will check on them sunday and see if they died or grew with the moister.


----------



## River Birch Run




----------



## Nasan

With the recent snow and rain and warm temperatures next week is there a possibility we get a second wave of morels? I know it’s a little late in the season now for southern Ohio. With the lack of moisture my spots of been pretty sparse.


----------



## gutterman

Went and pulled some blacks (12) that I had left last time out. They certainly grew very well over last couple days. The rain/snow moisture helped. But as I picked them today they were frozen solid and tips were burnt bad on a couple. The freeze really did damage on the ground cover (ramps, mayapples, etc.) so I’m curious to see how/if it will bounce back. With the forecast looks like mid to end of this coming week should be the start of very good hunting for northern ohio.


----------



## Steve3

In Clermont County, I found in the same area, 16 on Saturday, then after the snow I found another 8 -BIG ones! They didnt seem to mind the snow at all here.. BTW can someone tell me what Ramps are??


----------



## dstormm

Steve3 said:


> BTW can someone tell me what Ramps are??


Ramps are sometimes called wild leeks or spring onion, they are in the onion family


----------



## dstormm

dstormm said:


> Ramps are sometimes called wild leeks or spring onion, they are in the onion family


----------



## morelsxs

RAMPS & WILD LEEKS | Wild Harvest


Ramps / Wild Leeks (Allium tricoccum) Ramps and Wild Leeks are the same plant, a type of wild-growing onion generally presented fresh with the green leaves attached to the small white bulb. Ramps and Wild Leeks are distinguished primarily by growing in different regions. Where they are found...



wild-harvest.com


----------



## River Birch Run

My may apples had turned brown and ramps were all laid over.


----------



## River Birch Run

Nasan said:


> With the recent snow and rain and warm temperatures next week is there a possibility we get a second wave of morels? I know it’s a little late in the season now for southern Ohio. With the lack of moisture my spots of been pretty sparse.


I was thinking the same thing. Our greys had just popped last week and didn't grow, too dry. I hope they will pop again this weekend.


----------



## thunter

Snow on ground this am in Scioto co... Found a couple good messes in a few ravines that I have not visited yet this season


----------



## hugh

found some blacks, tulips and a few Verpa conicas today south of Columbus


----------



## Jetski

I'm in north central oh and I'm a newbie this is my 2nd year looking. So I creep on here everyday and read all of y'alls posts trying get some tips lol. Last year I started late but ended up finding some by accident. Was leaving wooded area I was In and decided I wasnt going home empty handed so pulled to side of rd to take me home some random tulips growing there and found 5 morels growing right beside them! So any tips you have for a new girl... I'll take them !


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Welcome to the site @Jetski ! That was a welcome suprise you had there last year! Glad you been following along so far. I'd just say keep doin what your doin and don't get discouraged. There's a positive in all trips out in nature. Check here often, read prior year's posts, learn🎓 producing trees🌳 in your locality, & 🍄hunt often. You'll be sure to stumble onto more. Happy Hunting, 🛫🎿!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Jetski, my 2nd year was when I found my first morels. I hunted my brains out my first year and found nothing. Self doubt began to creep in and I wondered if I was "looking" at them but not "seeing" them. Obviously you are. Remember that spot where you found them last year, and check it again several times. My second year I found a recently dead elm with the bark just beginning to slip. Seemed like an ideal candidate for a morel spot but there was nothing growing near it that day. 2nd time out, nothing. 3rd time, the ground around the tree was carpeted with LBM's. 4th time out, I wasn't going to look, but the tree seemed too good, and it's only a 10 minute walk there and back if I didn't find anything.

4th time was the charm! I found my first morels, about 18 of them. That tree only produced 2 more times for me, but since then I've developed other spots that I know produce. I have it kind of easy because I'm retired, and can take all day to hunt, except for the time I have to rest my aching knees! So, I pack a lunch, and devote most hunting days to checking a few of my known spots, and then wandering into some new areas to check them out. I've found morels in places that I never expected to. 

In addition to elm, I've found them growing near black cherry, sycamore, eastern cottonwood, and apple trees. I've also found them growing in a grass field nowhere near a tree! I've found them growing right alongside dirt 2 tracks cutting through the woods. Let's face it. Despite what we think we "know" about them, they can grow wherever they want to!


----------



## River Birch Run

Jetski said:


> I'm in north central oh and I'm a newbie this is my 2nd year looking. So I creep on here everyday and read all of y'alls posts trying get some tips lol. Last year I started late but ended up finding some by accident. Was leaving wooded area I was In and decided I wasnt going home empty handed so pulled to side of rd to take me home some random tulips growing there and found 5 morels growing right beside them! So any tips you have for a new girl... I'll take them !


What county? I'm in crawford.


----------



## thunter

Hocking co 4-23


----------



## sb

*Thunter* - "I love it! . . . *no words necessary!*

Nice mess of (Mostly) Blacks. Just one grey?

This implies, to me, the rest is yet to come!!!


----------



## hugh

we found a nice mix of yellows, blacks, tulips, and half-frees SW of Columbus


----------



## jpfootball57

Good morning in Brown county. Ended up with 15 yellows, a bag of ramps, a bag of nettles, and a 10 inch long beard! Yellows were all found around 2 east facing live elms.


----------



## Jomacooso

NE Ohio today


----------



## John Wasko

Jomacooso said:


> View attachment 38281
> NE Ohio today
> What county in NE Ohio? Thanks


----------



## Jomacooso

Trumbull


----------



## jpfootball57

Another handful this evening in Brown county. This next week should pop the remaining slackers out of the ground then we will put a fork in southern Ohio I say. You northern boys will proly start getting some epic hauls with this forecast. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Jomacooso

Checked a couple other spots today in Trumbull county and just a couple really small yellows. Probably a week or two to go.


----------



## Tyler1217

River Birch Run said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Our greys had just popped last week and didn't grow, too dry. I hope they will pop again this weekend.


I have found grey's in southern Ohio before in may


----------



## John Wasko

Found some fresh ones today in extreme NE Ohio, Lake/Geauga county. Still early for most areas yet! All found on south facing banks. Rain and warmth should really get them going the next couple of weeks!


----------



## thunter

sb said:


> *Thunter* - "I love it! . . . *no words necessary!*
> 
> Nice mess of (Mostly) Blacks. Just one grey?
> 
> This implies, to me, the rest is yet to come!!!


Don't normally find yellows up here, some years the half frees and tulips are thick, but we'll need a stretch of warms days and nights to make it happen... Maybe towards end of week I'll check back to that spot


----------



## thunter

More hiking than picking today in Scioto County, New area... Found enough for a snack and some ramps to boot


----------



## shroomsearcher

It's kind of weird this year. One of the "signs" I've been told to look for is when the first dandelions go to seed. Well, the dandelions are blooming like crazy and absolutely none have gone to seed yet! I'm done waiting. Getting out there, maybe Friday after the rain.


----------



## jimwas98

shroomsearcher said:


> It's kind of weird this year. One of the "signs" I've been told to look for is when the first dandelions go to seed. Well, the dandelions are blooming like crazy and absolutely none have gone to seed yet! I'm done waiting. Getting out there, maybe Friday after the rain.


Not sure where you at. but Stark county I was kicking plenty dandy seeds today. Not a majority but they coming along. Now if I could find some mushrooms, maybe tomorrow. Good luck all


----------



## the shroominator

I’m hoping that cold weather didn’t do us in. I’m in southwest portage county and before the cold my spots were just getting started. Found maybe a dozen around elms and maybe 20 or so half frees just coming out of the ground but now the ones that were up got a little bit bigger and started to dry. Perhaps this warm rain coming will wake things up. Anyone else around here having similar experiences?


----------



## shroomsearcher

jimwas98 said:


> Not sure where you at. but Stark county I was kicking plenty dandy seeds today. Not a majority but they coming along. Now if I could find some mushrooms, maybe tomorrow. Good luck all


I'm in northern Mahoning Co., so you're a little SW of me. I think we catch a little more lake effect than you guys. The other day was a classic lake effect day. It would cloud up, get dark, and maybe spit a few drops of rain but not enough to amount to anything. Then the band would shift and the sun would come out. And in the 50's all day.


----------



## Hunt4shrooms

the shroominator said:


> I’m hoping that cold weather didn’t do us in. I’m in southwest portage county and before the cold my spots were just getting started. Found maybe a dozen around elms and maybe 20 or so half frees just coming out of the ground but now the ones that were up got a little bit bigger and started to dry. Perhaps this warm rain coming will wake things up. Anyone else around here having similar experiences?
> We might be neibors(sw portage county also)!


----------



## Danny6684

Morgan County today .


----------



## thunter

Hocking Co today


----------



## River Birch Run

Tyler1217 said:


> I have found grey's in southern Ohio before in may


I checked my spot I had left 5 greys before the snow. They made it, only grown and inch or so. But they went from 5 to 20 at least. Some had just poked through, others were already bigger than the 1st 5. It's bone dry so I watered the old ones and a few new, just to see what it did if anything on Mon. Big rain coming though. Also several new ones popping in another location I have already gotten about 50 from. Soil temp was back down to 48, it was at 61 before the snow.


----------



## gutterman

NC Ohio. Been decent hunting last few times out but dry. Much needed rain coming. Hopefully anyways. I’ll be out tomorrow stomping ground trying for few more. Next 10-14 days after this rain shrooms are gonna be on fire! 457 total so far been a weird season with the dry conditions but here’s to a good finish!


----------



## Jeremyelias71

I have never posted on this site before but I have been having good luck here in north east Ohio over the past 2 weeks. I have 182 picked so far. All around railroad tracks and dead elms.


----------



## [email protected]

River Birch Run said:


> I checked my spot I had left 5 greys before the snow. They made it, only grown and inch or so. But they went from 5 to 20 at least. Some had just poked through, others were already bigger than the 1st 5. It's bone dry so I watered the old ones and a few new, just to see what it did if anything on Mon. Big rain coming though. Also several new ones popping in another location I have already gotten about 50 from. Soil temp was back down to 48, it was at 61 before the snow.


----------



## [email protected]

Went out to Greene County found a few today sbout 50 greys around one tree


----------



## River Birch Run

Jeremyelias71 said:


> I have never posted on this site before but I have been having good luck here in north east Ohio over the past 2 weeks. I have 182 picked so far. All around railroad tracks and dead elms.


How did you get permission from the rail road, do you work for them? Since 911 they don't give permission.


----------



## sb

River Birch Run said:


> How did you get permission from the rail road, do you work for them? Since 911 they don't give permission.


Jeremyelias71: Forgive me for speaking out-of-turn . . .

. . . either a "frame of reference issue" or maybe just a few "Hobo genes" in the background!!










Happy Hunting!


----------



## jpfootball57

Went turkey hunting on my day off and good thing I did! Turkey hunting fell by the wayside real fast secondary to the monsoon and turkeys with lockjaw. Anyway decided to hit some of my late spots in Brown county and ended up with a pretty nice haul.


----------



## jimwas98

sb said:


> Jeremyelias71: Forgive me for speaking out-of-turn . . .
> 
> . . . either a "frame of reference issue" or maybe just a few "Hobo genes" in the background!!
> 
> View attachment 38575
> 
> 
> Happy Hunting!


It's all good, we all want to hear about finds.
Gives us hope.


----------



## thunter

Scioto Co today


----------



## redfred

sb said:


> Jeremyelias71: Forgive me for speaking out-of-turn . . .
> 
> . . . either a "frame of reference issue" or maybe just a few "Hobo genes" in the background!!
> 
> View attachment 38575
> 
> 
> Happy Hunting!


First thing cool picture...2nd thing two of the most handsome hobos I’ve ever seen. 3rd thing is that a saw I see in hand if so what size morels are you finding??? I think we both know were the B&O railroad runs I may need to do a better job on my end... good luck


----------



## Jeremyelias71

Wow, I didn't mean to generate a lot of buzz with my post. I guess I want to say that I have done a ton of reading and studying this year in prep but I haven't had any luck (yet) around Apple trees or Tulip trees this year. Its been low lands that hold moisture. Along the side of roads, ditches, and yes, railroad tracks. Around elm trees that are more dead and fallen over than the "bark barely falling off" mantra that I have seen in videos. I have enjoyed reading your posts and especially seeing the pictures. For me it has been a war of attrition. Hours and hours of searching and slowly scanning. Plus luck. Thanks to everyone on this forum.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Another way to hunt "railroad tracks" is to have a look at the ones that have been converted to bike trails. I was warned off this on another thread quite a while ago, because it was reported that the railroads used to pour tons of herbicides on their rights of way. I thought about it and replied that these lines had been abandoned for decades with no train traffic on them. Also, considering how much precipitation has fallen and trickled down through the soil in all those years, I felt comfortable giving them a shot.


----------



## Danny6684

Coshocton County today


----------



## shroomsearcher

Wow, Danny! You are a ways south of me, so your post gives me a lot of hope after the big rain we got today.!


----------



## Jeremyelias71

Well, I didnt want to make a criminal of myself posting on this forum. I was just hoping to help the next hunter that might be getting a little bit frustrated maybe find something. I have used this forum throughout the years to know when and (relatively) where to find a morel or two. So I will leave the posts to the pros. Best of luck guys! I hope to see you out there.


----------



## sb

redfred said:


> First thing cool picture...2nd thing two of the most handsome hobos I’ve ever seen. 3rd thing is that a saw I see in hand if so what size morels are you finding??? I think we both know were the B&O railroad runs I may need to do a better job on my end... good luck


Redfred -- I bought a dozen cans of baked beans an put them into my backpack and am heading for the B & O Rail Road tracks morn'n, tomorrow so can come visite ya'. I'll pick Morels 'long the way' if the train's slow enough. Have the table set and the frying pan ready.

You don't really need to know about why -- a hand saw -- while hunting Morels, do you?

Redfred -- you're too observant for your own good!! Ha!


----------



## sb

Jeremyelias71 said:


> Well, I didnt want to make a criminal of myself posting on this forum. I was just hoping to help the next hunter that might be getting a little bit frustrated maybe find something. I have used this forum throughout the years to know when and (relatively) where to find a morel or two. So I will leave the posts to the pros. Best of luck guys! I hope to see you out there.


Jeremyelias71 -- All is (intended to be) in humor and you are appreciated here & your posts are appreciated.. 
Happy hunting


----------



## sb

*Redfred -- Oh, What the heck! If I don't tell 'ya what the saw's for, I know you'll lose sleep over it. So, here's the story. *(I don't want ya callin me at 4 in the morning because you can't sleep!)

It was/is a nice pruning saw and someone left it in the woods (on the King's property) that the RR runs through. It was likely left by someone sneaking into the King's property to set up a deer stand. . . . best I could surmise. Although, kids use the King's property too . . . building dirt bike jumps, tree houses, etc. episodically, over the years. [king's property = any large, institutionally owned woods or orphaned, anonymous investor-syndicate owned woods waiting the housing development builders saw].

*Happy Hunting, everyone!*


----------



## hobu777

Good find in NW Ohio this week,


----------



## River Birch Run

Jeremyelias71 said:


> Well, I didnt want to make a criminal of myself posting on this forum. I was just hoping to help the next hunter that might be getting a little bit frustrated maybe find something. I have used this forum throughout the years to know when and (relatively) where to find a morel or two. So I will leave the posts to the pros. Best of luck guys! I hope to see you out there.


It's just about putting in the work to get permission, there's know need to trespass. We own land that butts up to a RR, and we own the spur they sold off yrs ago. My mother is 70 and still loves to hunt never fails every poachers trespass and steal her shrooms on her land that is posted every where. She spends the next month picking up all the trash they left behind. I spend days driving around talking to land owners to get permission, it takes a lot of time. Some people are not nice about it, but most are kind, even if it is a no. I don't have much free time with my job but it's worth it to know I did it right, and my mom still has a chance to find some.


----------



## Danny6684

Morgan County today


----------



## sb

*Franklin County - Central OH*

Great sized prime morels today.

These are large enough that I'm going to stuff them and bake them.










These little, mostly "Tulip Morels" (all except for 2 or so) below, I'm going to make into a Morel Sauce for topping something I will cook over charcoal on the grill.











And these -- unfortunately I was too late to this woods and they at least shed their spores for future years. Even as they looked "perfect" form-wise, when you touched them they were soft and had started to putrify. They were injured by past cold, I believe. Sometimes when they look like this I find that they have "dried on the stem". Not so here; they had started to rot, even though they looked good at first sight..










*Happy hunting!!*


----------



## Hunt4shrooms

Hi all!
Took my twin 5 year olds out since I couldn't find any and within 5 minutes had a nice first little bunch!!!
First morels I've ever found...
Kids actually pointed them out to me🤔( I'm perfectly ok with that!)they were so excited.
What type are these?( NE ohio in a few dead cherry trees on a south facing slope- thanks to a lot of info from all of you guys!)


----------



## Zabz

Look like the yellow deliciousa variety to me


----------



## [email protected]

Went back out to Greene County same tree found another 25 found about 75 today left about 25 they were to far gone


----------



## River Birch Run

sb, what are you going to stuff them with? I was thinking of stuffing a few of mine. I don't keep many I give most of them to the land owners who let me hunt game on there land. I love ramps and would like to do something with them together.


----------



## River Birch Run

Does anyone else spread dead ones around healthy elm trees?


----------



## sb

River Birch Run said:


> sb, *what are you going to stuff them with? I was thinking of stuffing a few of mine*. I don't keep many I give most of them to the land owners who let me hunt game on there land. I love ramps and would like to do something with them together.


River Birch Run - I've baked Stuffed- Morels 4 different ways so far.

This below, ready for the oven, is Morels Stuffed with Walnuts. Well actually, Walnuts, green onions/chives, bacon, bread crumbs and cream and then drizzled with heavy cream on top too, before baking. I just added the extra stuffing into the baking dish and it was a further delightful side to the dinner.










This pic below is from a potluck where I baked stuffed-Morels 3 different ways.

Some were stuffed with cream cheese, blue cheese, chives, bread crumbs, cream
Some were stuffed with the walnut, bacon as above expressed
Some were stuffed with minced dried Apricots, minced garlic, minced red onion










I've also done Crab-Stuffed Morels, baked. Here I used Morels cut in half lengthwise and so, it was like a more traditional stuffed mushroom cap - open with the stuffing on top.

*All good and still, the Walnut bacon is probably my favorite.

Happy Hunting, everyone!*


----------



## sb

Hunt4shrooms said:


> Hi all!
> Took my twin 5 year olds out
> 
> What type are these?
> View attachment 38744


Hunt4shrooms - Glad to hear your kids shared this adventure!

These are commonly called *"Tulip Morels"* also, because of their characteristic shape. They remain smaller in size than other varieties of Morels.

*Happy Hunting!*


----------



## Hunt4shrooms

Ok are tulip morel same as yellow?


----------



## sb

*Hunt4shrooms* - As I currently have both, I just took this pic of Yellows and Tulips together on the cutting board.

Besides the potential maximum size difference, there are more of the poc shapes (ascus) on the yellows, even when small, compared to the more simple tulip, as you can see below.

*Happy Hunting!*


----------



## Hunt4shrooms

Ok so 2 yellows on left, rest are tulip ?


----------



## sb

Hunt4shrooms said:


> Ok so 2 yellows on left, rest are tulip ?


The 3 on the left are yellows. The 6 on the right are Tulips.


----------



## sb

These are just common-name conventions. Some people say what starts as a *grey* becomes a *tan* with medium size and then becomes what is called a *yellow* when large, at the end of optimal growth. Scientific naming has also changed with greater gene analysis.in recent years. I chose not to try to keep up with that.

The Tulip Morel though, are genetic different from the grey, tan, yellow Morels.


----------



## Hunt4shrooms

Ok, different flavors between them?
Are certain ones earlier in the spring then a different type may pop up later( example=1st tulip, 2nd grey...)


----------



## the shroominator

Usually grays/yellows come up first as a gray color and tulips come up somewhere in the middle towards the beginning of the end of the season lol. However, the first morels of the entire season to come up are normally black morels followed by half free morels which some don’t consider to be a true morel but to me taste equally as good when you eat just the caps. So. In order and then overlapping it would be black, half free, gray/yellow, and tulip last.


----------



## the shroominator

Just took the fam out for a foray and found mostly half frees and a few tulips. Tulips seamed fairly fresh. Most of the half frees we’re pretty dry so we didn’t bring many home. Southwest portage county.


----------



## Danny6684

Morgan County today


----------



## Hunt4shrooms

Ok, so I should get as many of these tulips as I can and dry them( either on line or dehydrator or freeze dry?)


----------



## the shroominator

I lay mine on cheese cloth in front of a fan on low for a day or two to dehydrate them. Reconstitute in water or chicken broth


----------



## sb

I used to put them on a screen and place them in the dry airflow from the dehumidifier, in the basement. This would dehydrate them overnight. Ha!
(Then someone I knew moved to FL and gave me an unused Excalibur dehydrator for free)
My mushroom hunting neighbor has a dehydrator but prefers to dry mushrooms out in the sun on a screen.


----------



## Hunt4shrooms

the shroominator said:


> I lay mine on cheese cloth in front of a fan on low for a day or two to dehydrate them. Reconstitute in water or chicken broth


When you do this are you soaking them first in salt water?( Or a quick rinse of just tap water prior to laying out?)


----------



## sb

redfred said:


> First thing cool picture...2nd thing *two of the most handsome hobos I’ve ever seen*. 3rd thing is that a saw I see in hand if so what size morels are you finding??? I think *we both know were the B&O railroad runs* *I may need to do a better job* on my end... good luck


*redfred: *

In light of your demonstration above of discriminating taste and as you also know "where the B&O railroad runs, I've decided, in my great magnanimity, to give you directions to my new found "Morel Honey Hole" along the B & O railroad tracks.

Please enjoy.










*To everyone - happy hunting.*


----------



## redfred

sb said:


> *redfred: *
> 
> In light of your demonstration above of discriminating taste and as you also know "where the B&O railroad runs, I've decided, in my great magnanimity, to give you directions to my new found "Morel Honey Hole" along the B & O railroad tracks.
> 
> Please enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 38838
> 
> 
> *To everyone - happy hunting.*


Thank you so much for your generosity and if it weren’t enough that you pointed me in the right direction with the morels the finger point removed all doubts ( I think that’s an index finger) as to what side of the tracks I should be on. This photo brings back memories of placing a penny on the track and waiting for the train to go by. I’m sure this was not your intention and I think that you are just working on a new morel recipe. Perhaps morel scaloppine, mashed morels, flat iron morels I’m not sure but I can’t wait to see. If I’m wrong please remove all morels (first) and any persons (second) I think I heard a whistle blowing.


----------



## sb

*Redfred - Thanks for the humor! You're the best.*

On a more serious note [I'm not serious here] I was thinking about crisp Morel chips and that after the train flattened them I'd dry them, salt them and yum!

[I am serious here] Trader Joe's recently came out with dried brown mushroom crisps. I would have liked them with more crispness & more salt. They had a slightly "puffed" quailty which was a textural turn-off to me.

Uh-Oh! I'm now out of Morels. I had family over last night and did appetizers - stuffed Morels 2 different ways and then charcoaled salmon with a (french recipe) Morel sauce.

The French recipe is now my favorite, having tried it 6 different times. It takes almost an hour because it has 3 different periods of 15 minute cook -- but it is worth it!!! There was just enough left to top onto Morel scrambled eggs this morning.

*Happy Hunting to all.*


----------



## JBwoodsman

Things are happening in NEO past few days


----------



## thehuntress

Found plenty of big yellows mostly around Sycamores on both east and west facing slopes and down in the valley floors near ponds. Many were dry at the tops and crumbling. My 7 year old is getting good at spotting them but cares more about getting to the top of the hill. Not a huge year but enjoying every one. Fried them with steaks, made a pizza last night and going to make crab and cream cheese stuffed tomorrow, your pictures are killing me, they look delicious!


----------



## John Wasko

Northern Geauga county. Plenty of moisture and warming temps should make for an epic next couple of weeks.


----------



## sb

*Morel & Wild Mushroom Mahjong








*

Mahjong is now an everywhere-available computer & smartphone application.

There is a software version that allows you to replace the traditional oriental tiles with photos of your choosing. *I collected my best Wild Mushroom & Morel photos from over 15 years and created this enjoyable version where you match the wild mushroom picture instead of the traditional* tiles.

It gives me pleasure to go Mushroom Hunting in the middle of winter, sitting in my office, at home, ha!

I'm starting to collect additional pics and may try to create -- perhaps -- a *Morels-Only Mahjong *version. I believe that would be even more difficult because there would not be as great a visual difference among the pics.

If I recall correctly it takes 35 different pics to create a basic set. Each pic appears 4 times. So, above you can see that the beautiful Red Reishi and Lions Mane show 4 times on opening. That's rare and most have to be successively uncovered by removing matched pairs from on top first. 
With this layout version shown, I have about a 400 game record record of only getting them all matched & removed about 10% of the time!! Ha!


----------



## redfred

sb said:


> *Morel & Wild Mushroom Mahjong
> 
> View attachment 39064
> *
> 
> Mahjong is now an everywhere-available computer & smartphone application.
> 
> There is a software version that allows you to replace the traditional oriental tiles with photos of your choosing. *I collected my best Wild Mushroom & Morel photos from over 15 years and created this enjoyable version where you match the wild mushroom picture instead of the traditional* tiles.
> 
> It gives me pleasure to go Mushroom Hunting in the middle of winter, sitting in my office, at home, ha!
> 
> I'm starting to collect additional pics and may try to create -- perhaps -- a *Morels-Only Mahjong *version. I believe that would be even more difficult because there would not be as great a visual difference among the pics.
> 
> If I recall correctly it takes 35 different pics to create a basic set. Each pic appears 4 times. So, above you can see that the beautiful Red Reishi and Lions Mane show 4 times on opening. That's rare and most have to be successively uncovered by removing matched pairs from on top first.
> With this layout version shown, I have about a 400 game record record of only getting them all matched & removed about 10% of the time!! Ha!


my girl loves Mahjong and some of them are real tough. All morels that would be in that category.. I may need to look into this thanks...


----------



## cwlake

sb said:


> *Redfred -- Oh, What the heck! If I don't tell 'ya what the saw's for, I know you'll lose sleep over it. So, here's the story. *(I don't want ya callin me at 4 in the morning because you can't sleep!)
> 
> It was/is a nice pruning saw and someone left it in the woods (on the King's property) that the RR runs through. It was likely left by someone sneaking into the King's property to set up a deer stand. . . . best I could surmise. Although, kids use the King's property too . . . building dirt bike jumps, tree houses, etc. episodically, over the years. [king's property = any large, institutionally owned woods or orphaned, anonymous investor-syndicate owned woods waiting the housing development builders saw].
> 
> *Happy Hunting, everyone!*


SB, here I thought you were using that saw to cut or damage special trees for next years bounty! I've done that to a select few apple trees and it works.


----------



## sb

cwlake - Amazing . . . thanks for sharing. Ever use that technique with a live elm?


----------



## River Birch Run

I wouldn't recommend killing any native tree, we have enough things killing trees, plants and animals. Think about the future, not just ourselves. As part of my job I have to keep up on the current disease's attacking them it's a wounder we have any trees left.


----------



## cwlake

sb said:


> cwlake - Amazing . . . thanks for sharing. Ever use that technique with a live elm?


Never needed to, there are plenty of them already dying. But the apple trees that I cut just a branch off, are still alive. Just a little damage to them can spark a few big yellows.


----------



## sb

Danny6684 said:


> Coshocton County today


Danny6684 - * Great picture!* It looked like around 15 in that pic. (?)










*Happy hunting!*


----------



## SouthernOhiohills

looks like 25-30 to me


----------



## Danny6684

That patch had 52 , probably half were in the photo .


----------



## sb

Danny6684 said:


> That patch had 52 , probably half were in the photo .


WOW! Amazing. I magnified the image and thought I was doing good with seeing 15 different Morels!!

I now understand that was 15 out of 25!!!!!!!

Well . . . now, wait a minute. If in my Black Morel spot I have to go over it 4 times to get 56 Black Morels, maybe that's not so bad as getting 15 out of 25 on a first pass.

Forgive me . . . but I'm going to give myself an: * "atta-boy" *Ha!

Meanwhile . . .
*Happy hunting to everyone!*


----------



## JBwoodsman

Still poppin!


----------



## JBwoodsman

More today!


----------



## Thru hiker

I found a mess of big foots yesterday,there were a lot that were not salvageable. Looking like it's slowing down here in morrow county.


----------



## River Birch Run

Found about 20 dead ones myself yesterday here in crawford. However, I had fresh greys pop early this week and found some real nice ones. I still have a few places that haven't pop bigfoots yet that do every year. wounder if they will.


----------



## Thru hiker

I don't think the woods being flooded and these temps increase the odds of new ones showing.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I agree! Cut grass Thur. and went out Fri PM. Cold as hell! Forgot my temp probe, but I feel sure that the soil temps were too low to get them to pop. Found absolutely nothing! No big ones, no little ones, no stumps, no nothing! When I got home I put the temp probe in a shaded spot in my back yard. 49.8* F! Now, after this big soaker, I just looked at Weather Underground and their extended forecast has us in a sunny, warming period, getting back up to around 70. Thank God! I went too the store today and there was a bunch of slush on the lower part of my windshield resting on the wipers. Great! Winter is back! It was seriously trying to snow earlier today.

I'm in NE Ohio, and I've found them as late as 5/23 up here. So, there's still a slim chance of something good happening.


----------



## Thru hiker

Yes the forecast for the coming week looks very favorable. I hope you folks up north get a nice bunch of fresh ones. Good luck


----------



## gutterman

Some more found over last 10 days or so in north central Ohio. Crazy weather making em pop fast but go bad fast. I’ll probably get out one more time here soon but I think it’s about done around where I’m hunting. 808 total. Not bad considering usual dog pecker spots produced 50ish all season instead of hundreds like last several seasons. Anyways good luck everyone here at the end of the season hope to see some more fresh ones posted!


----------



## gutterman

Here’s a few more recent pics


----------



## JBwoodsman

Trumbull still makin em


----------



## John Wasko

174 grays and yellows in northern Geauga county! Warm weather the next week will make for absolute prime hunting! Just over 400 total for the season so far!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Got all my work done around the house, and I am heading out tomorrow! Have to get ahead of the weekenders! This year has been a disaster so far. I'm hoping for a late reprieve!


----------



## John Wasko

Another 155 today. Only hunted for 2 hours. Most found around live white ash with dead limbs littering the ground.


----------



## Calisandra

John Wasko said:


> Another 155 today. Only hunted for 2 hours. Most found around live white ash with dead limbs littering the ground.
> View attachment 39667





John Wasko said:


> Another 155 today. Only hunted for 2 hours. Most found around live white ash with dead limbs littering the ground.
> View attachment 39667


I cant find any in southern Geauga County. Nope, not one.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Got out today and It did not start well. This was at my fish & game club just over the PA. line in Lawrence Co. PA. same latitude as mid-Mahoning Co. Found one stump at my first target apple tree. It was leaning at a 45* angle with half the root ball out of the ground. Tree in distress? I expected to clean up! Went to the next apple tree and found one, then beat my way back in behind it to look for another apple tree that I found a bunch around last year. I couldn't find the doggone tree! 

On the walk in I had noticed that they had cut some new trails into the woods off the main 2 track through there. I remembered reading in Kuo's book that if morel mycelium is present in the soil, the soil being disturbed can bring on a flush. So, I decided to check them out, and it paid off. About a pound and a half of nice yellows. I also found some crispy critters and soggy bottoms, but I found some. 

Supposed to have more rain Sunday and Monday, so I'm headed back there next week and I'm going to walk that whole area, and check every new trail they've cut through there. I went on high ground. With the cold nights we've been having, I wanted to stay out of the bottoms, the cold sinks. I'll post pics as soon as I remember how to download them into the computer. It just feel great to get off the snide.


----------



## River Birch Run

Not looking good for bigfoots. The yellows that popped before the rain didn't grow and died out from the cold if they weren't protected. I did find 15 of the biggest greys i've ever seen in my life monday.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yeah, it's been kind of a weird mixed bag this year everywhere on this forum that I look. Things don't seem to be running in their normal sequence. The local weather guessers missed it again. Never saw a drop of rain today. They seem to like to "over predict" rain and snow. After I heard their forecast I checked with Weather Underground. They predicted a very small chance of rain and almost no accumulation. 

Nevertheless, I cut grass yet again today, I'm already growing tired of it, in order to free myself up for morel hunting the next few days. We're getting very close to the end, and if you want to have a chance to find them, you have to get out there!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, I hunted Monday and today, and hiked my legs off. I'm paying for it now. Just waiting for the Aleve to kick in. I found zilch! It's over here, so on to the next on the menu.


----------



## Danny6684

Holmes County today


----------



## morelseeeker

This year in April
















April


----------



## morelseeeker

April


----------



## morelseeeker

April


----------



## morelseeeker

April







May


----------



## morelseeeker

May with some dehydrated mushroom powder that I dredged mushroom in after egg wash before frying. The oyster powder was the best. The morel and puffball powders were very intense.


----------



## morelseeeker

Yum


----------



## morelseeeker

May


----------



## 26guisingerj

i live in ohio and i found black moreles last year in april 23


----------



## sb

Hey 26guisingerj - that date of April 23 works for me too.

FYI - you posted in 2021 not 2022 

Happy hunting everyone


----------



## Joe88

are we starting a Ohio 2022 thread?

update..nevermind found it


----------

